# New 55



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Check out our new 55 gallon tank we bought at Big Al's yesterday.. we got it with the stand.


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

andygace said:


> Check out our new 55 gallon tank we bought at Big Al's yesterday.. we got it with the stand.


how much was it with the stand?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee those are some nice fish!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

JAM said:


> how much was it with the stand?


Tank was 179.99 for the complete kit and the stand was 139.99 if I remember correctly.

And the fish include 1X 3 year old Oscar and 2X 2 year old Oscars with a 3 year old Jack Dempsey, and a male severum cichlid.. we did have the female (breeding pair) but she died awhile back.. and some of their young ones are in their as well.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow some nice looking fish, alittle over stocked though, any plans to upgrade?


----------

